# Orange/Patchouli/Cedarwood CP soap



## Rachael (Nov 11, 2019)

Does anyone have a tried and true ratio for these scents they'd be willing to share?

Cedarwood optional, but I'd like to include orange and patchouli for sure. 

I was thinking maybe a 2:1:1 orange/patchouli/cedarwood ratio. Does this sound alright? I have 10x orange. These will be Christmas gifts so I'm trying to think of something with wider appeal. I'm also doing a peppermint, a lavender, and a goat's milk/honey. 

Also I don't know if anyone else has experienced this but I got some Atlas cedarwood from Brambleberry and I don't know if I care for the scent, I know it's supposed to be more of a sweet cedar but it smells so odd to me, almost like it's "sour" or something (hence why I'm hesitant to put it in)  maybe it would pair well with the other scents though. I'm going for a woodsy, earthy scent predominantly with sweet orange to brighten it up a bit. 

Thank you!


----------



## lsg (Nov 11, 2019)

I use 2:1 ratio of orange to cedarwood.  I have not tried patchouli with the blend.  Try the blend ratio with drops on a cotton ball .


----------



## HowieRoll (Nov 11, 2019)

It's funny this post popped up, because I haven't had time to be on this site regularly for a few months, and only 4 days ago I made soap for the first time in 3 months.  And one of the batches I made was an orange, cedarwood, and patchouli blend!

The ratio I normally use is:

58% Orange 5-fold
25% Cedarwood (I use Virginian)
17% Dark Patchouli

It is pleasing and very earthy smelling to me, and I have friends that specifically request it. 

As an aside, I've been using this blend for 3 years but I'm not sure where, exactly, I came up with the ratios.  It may have been suggested by another soaper, but unfortunately, my notes early on weren't as complete as they are now.  So apologies for not giving credit if this was not a blend I came up with!


----------



## Nanette (Nov 11, 2019)

Atlas cedar is a lovely smell ordinarily...if yours smells off or sour--thats not right.


----------



## math ace (Feb 6, 2020)

This sounds like a wonderful blend.
Has anyone found an orange fragrance oil that sticks and smells like oranges?  I've found a lot that are floral like orange blossom or bitter like an orange peel.... But I have yet to find a fragrance oil that is sweet like oranges  (more like orange juice).


----------



## soapmaker (Feb 6, 2020)

math ace said:


> This sounds like a wonderful blend.
> Has anyone found an orange fragrance oil that sticks and smells like oranges?  I've found a lot that are floral like orange blossom or bitter like an orange peel.... But I have yet to find a fragrance oil that is sweet like oranges  (more like orange juice).


It IS a wonderful blend. I have made this blend for years. It is just what you say, woodsy, earthy, with orange to brighten it up. I use orange 5 fold. Not familiar with orange FO.


----------



## math ace (Feb 6, 2020)

soapmaker said:


> It IS a wonderful blend. I have made this blend for years. It is just what you say, woodsy, earthy, with orange to brighten it up. I use orange 5 fold. Not familiar with orange FO.



I've got orange 10x but was hesitant to use it in cp because of the reviews that said it would fade. 

I've tried to find a true orange FO, but have not found it yet. 

Have you noticed with your blend how long the orange tones stick in the soap?


----------



## JackofallShaves (Feb 6, 2020)

I recently tried Blood Orange EO and Texan Cedarwood(EO) blend in my shaving soap. I hated it initially, but as the soap has cured over the past 3 weeks, I have come to not hate the scent as much. 

I am going to try this blend next as I have these EOs lying around. 

Blood Orange 25%
Lavender 25%
Cedarwood 25%
Patchouli 25%


----------



## soapmaker (Feb 6, 2020)

math ace said:


> Have you noticed with your blend how long the orange tones stick in the soap?


Our noses all say something different!  But I would say at least 8 months. I don't have any in stock at the moment.


----------



## Megs NZ (Feb 25, 2020)

I have found my orange essential oil tends to stick around better when patchouli has been added. I like a more floral blend - so do Orange, Geranium and Patchouli for my 'rustic rose soap'


----------



## Adobehead (Feb 25, 2020)

Megs NZ said:


> Orange, Geranium and Patchouli


I just used this blend this past week! And I am in love with it.  So good to hear it is okay in CP, I used it in rebatch for fear the orange would disappear.  Will try it in regular batch.


----------



## JanieH (Nov 12, 2022)

soapmaker said:


> It IS a wonderful blend. I have made this blend for years. It is just what you say, woodsy, earthy, with orange to brighten it up. I use orange 5 fold. Not familiar with orange FO.


Would this be good with cedarwood atlas? I’ve only used Virginian.



Nanette said:


> Atlas cedar is a lovely smell ordinarily...if yours smells off or sour--thats not right.


Thanks Nanette. I’ve only used Virginian and want to try Atlas. Is it still woodsy? How would it compare, if you know?


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 12, 2022)

JanieH said:


> Would this be good with cedarwood atlas? I’ve only used Virginian.


Yes @JanieH I have used both.


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 12, 2022)

@JanieH I just noticed that this thread is over 2 years old. Better to start a new thread and link to this one than to add to an old thread.


----------

